# Ebay Cost From  USA



## chippy (21 Apr 2009)

Hi Gang,ive spotted something on Ebay USA which i might purchase, just wondering how much the irish customs will want to rob off me when the postman comes a calling to my door? Item costs 91 euros including the shipping.ALL HELP APPRECIATED!!!!!    Chippy


----------



## vandriver (22 Apr 2009)

We would need to know what the item is,as everything has different applicable vat and duty rates.


----------



## chrisboy (22 Apr 2009)

No excise on items under 150 euro, but you will have to pay vat + 6 euro postage handling fee.

Btw i've noticed over the last few weeks that the only packages that i've had to pay on were sent from outside the e.u. registered post. Items sent unregistered were getting through with no bill.


----------



## chippy (26 Apr 2009)

Hi,the item in question would be an office novelty toy!


----------



## cleverclogs7 (1 Jun 2009)

I used to get items from jc penny and add a note to to post as gift.no customs charge.


----------



## thesimpsons (9 Jun 2009)

Customs won't be robbing anything off you - they will be collecting whats due.  slight difference there.


----------

